# Demon's Souls



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok, most of you probably haven't heard of this, indeed I will be impressed if anyone has!

Its import only (any version will work and all in Full english)

Its an action RPG title and has just won Game of the Year on probably the Biggest Game website out there - gamespot.

http://uk.gamespot.com/ps3/rpg/demonssoul/index.html?tag=result;title;0

That Ladies and Gents is a BIG DEAL, a very big deal indeed!

My advice import it, just finished my 'first' playthrough.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I have heard of it 

Do I need the US version with the English manual, is that correct? Where would you suggest I buy it from?

My mate (Pedro from CS) has this, so I'll try and nick his copy when he's finished, but it appears to be a MASSIVE game!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Any version will work, chinese version (my copy) runs in english but manual is in chinese, although manual is irrelevant compared to the wikki! Aisan servers are busier than US, other than that any version will do!


----------

